# Ein Skimmer für Männer



## PeterBoden (15. Mai 2013)

Die Versuche mit meinem [thread=35572] *Kastenskimmer Marke Eigenbau* [/thread] liegen etwa ein Jahr zurück, so ganz zufrieden war ich damals nicht.
Die wirksame geskimmte Wasseroberfläche betrug in der Länge etwa 30 cm, die Klappe wurde zu tief nach unten gezogen und die Pumpe zog so viel zu viel Wasservolumen tiefer unter der Wasseroberfläche an. Der Skimmeffekt war nachweisbar, aber nicht ausreichend.
Dieses Jahr sollte es besser werden.
Anfang März hatte ich einen verbesserten Kastenskimmer aufgezeichnet, mehrere Klappen welche leichtgängiger und mit veränderbaren Auftrieb versehen werden sollten.

Vor zwei Wochen habe ich das Projekt über Board gekippt.

Der Grund dafür liegt ganz einfach an meinem Real-Life. Seit Anfang März war ich mehr @work als zu Hause, das ist nun einmal so, ich hoffe es bessert sich irgend wann.

Skimmen wollte ich aber, mein [thread=33275]*Schwimmteich*[/thread] mit 250 m² ist momentan etwas belastet mit allen möglichen Blütenblättern und Pollen. Ich habe ihn bereits einmal leicht überfüllt und dann bei günstiger Windrichtung ein, zwei Zentimeter per Überlauf abgelassen, das ist wirkungsvoll. Nur nicht immer, je nach Wind...
Was tun? Ein paar Überstunden wurden umgewandelt in einen Skimmer per zinslosen Wertpapieren, auch Geld genannt. Das finde ich gerecht, wenn mein Arbeitgeber mir meine Freizeit zum Skimmerbau wegnimmt dann kann er auch den Skimmer bezahlen.
Kurz geschaut was am Markt erhältlich ist, Vor- und Nachteile der einzelnen Typen abgewägt, meine Pumpenleistung zu Grunde gelegt, per Google den niedrigsten Preis ermittelt und bestellt.

Die Postfrau rief schon über den Zaun das sie ein großes Paket hätte.
Es war ein großes Paket.

Der ProfiSkimm 100 ist ein echter Männerskimmer, so ganz bewußt waren mir seine Abmaße bei der Bestellung wohl nicht gewesen. 
Die Bilder:
 
Das helle Teil rechts unten ist ein Zollstock.
Oben sieht man den V2A Grobfilter und den beweglichen Tubus, man kommt auf etwa 1 m Länge für die skimmbare Oberfläche.
Der Skimmer muss (!) waagerecht stehen, auf die an den vier Ecken hervorstehenden Nasen werden Steine gelegt um ihn zu beschweren.
Er erlaubt eine Pegeldifferenz des Wasserspiegels von 200 mm (350 - 550 mm).
Es wird eine Pumpenleistung von 8000 - 20000 l/h benötigt.

Oh Schreck, das schaffe ich gerade so. Da hatte ich nur schnell drüber geschaut bei der Bestellung, oh man, hoffentlich reicht das. Ich habe 10000 l/h bei Niveau 0 und ich muss 50 cm hoch. Das werden gerade so 8000 l/h, hoffentlich sind die Herstellerdaten nicht zu sehr geschönt.

    
Er erlaubt den Anschluss eines 2" Schlauches!
Sofort alles auf 2" umgestellt, einen neuen Saugschlauch zur Pumpe (2 m) und einen neuen Druckschlauch (11 m) mit den passenden Anschlussstücken zum Filterteich bestellt.

Heute hatte er Feuertaufe.

Es funktioniert! Und wie.


----------



## Joerg (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Hi Peter,
das ist ein super Teil, wenn man gepumpt arbeiten muss.

Ich geh mal davon aus, dass der Hersteller geschönt hat. Die Mindestmenge sollte man schon gut überschreiten, damit er ordentlich Sog hat.


----------



## RKurzhals (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Hallo Peter,
Glückwunsch zum "Männerskimmer" !
Endlich noch jemand, der einen Skimmer mit Schwerkraft betreibt   . Mein Spielzeug hat nur ~50 cm Umfang, und kommt mit min 10 cm Höhendifferenz klar (10-20 cm sind es, je nach Zustand des Trommlers). 
Der effektive Durchfluss beträgt 1-2 m³/h, das kann ich recht genau abschätzen. Mehr "flow" geht auch mit größerer Höhendifferenz nicht, da wird der Korb einfach leergesaugt (das Drama hatte ich mit meinem SiFi, der noch mal 10 cm tiefer als der Trommler platziert war). 
Die Angabe der Pumpleistung für Deinen Skimmer finde ich realistisch, denn ich als Hersteller eines Skimmers würde nicht sagen: "mit einer 4000er und richtigem Anschluss könnte er vielleicht auch funktionieren". Wieviel m³/h denkst Du, laufen bei Dir durch den Skimmer?


----------



## PeterBoden (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*



RKurzhals schrieb:


> Hallo Peter,
> Glückwunsch zum "Männerskimmer" !
> Endlich noch jemand, der einen Skimmer mit Schwerkraft betreibt...
> Wieviel m³/h denkst Du, laufen bei Dir durch den Skimmer?



Schwerkraft? Ich pumpe doch!

Der Skimmer als Standskimmer steht waagerecht auf dem Teichgrund.
Er ist momentan mittels einem drei Meter langen 2" Schlauch mit der Aquamax Eco Premium 12000/12V verbunden. Diese Pumpe saugt ausschließlich über den Skimmer an. Man kann bei ihr zwar optional (in ein paar Stufen einstellbar) zusätzlich durch ihr Gehäuse ansaugen lassen, aber das will ich nicht, ich brauche ihre gesamte Leistung für den Skimmer.

Hier ist ihre Pumpenkennlinie:
 

Ich pumpe über einen 11 m langen 2" Schlauch (momentan ist noch der 1 1/2 " mit 13 m dran) in meinen kleinen 25 m² Filterteich, er liegt etwa 0.6 m über dem Wasserniveau des Schwimmteiches.
Lt. Pumpenkennlinie sollte sie so etwa 150 l/min, das wären 9000 l/h, fördern.

Heute war ich messen.
Ganz ordinär, mit Stoppuhr und Wassereimer und somit höchst praxisbezogen und genau.

20 l in 11 Sekunden, das sind etwas über 6000 l/h. 

Soviel zu den Herstellerangaben, aber das Thema wurde schon öfter diskutiert. Eigentlich ist es ja wie immer, siehe die jüngsten Ergüsse in den Medien zu den Herstellerangaben des Spritverbrauches unserer Autos und dem tatsächlichen Verbrauch.

Die Schlauchlängen und der Durchmesser des Druckschlauches werden noch optimiert, ich messe dann auf jeden Fall wieder.

Interessant ist das der Skimmer einwandfrei funktioniert. Heute war Tag zwei, ich habe ihn vier Stunden laufen lassen. Er hat ca. 100 m² Teichoberfläche geskimmt, es war ein windstiller Tag. Im Korb war nur eine Handvoll grober Schmutz wie Laub, das ist ja nicht seine Aufgabe zu filtern. Das wiederum hat der kleine Filterteich ganz hervorragend bewältigt, zwischen den __ Binsen und __ Seggen saß der ganze Schmutz, mit einem Kescher ist er kinderleicht entfernt. 
Am Auslauf vom Filterteich, also am Bachlauf kommt sauberes, klares Wasser an.
Bei der ersten Staustufe des Baches waren nur ein, zwei Fremdkörper vorhanden, nicht der Rede wert.

Ich bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden.

Am Wochenende wird der Skimmer genau waagerecht fixiert und die Schläuche endgültig verlegt.

Eine Aussage darüber wie er sich auf die Wasserqualität auswirkt kann jetzt noch nicht gemacht werden, dazu ist es einfach zu früh. Aber das wird eh recht schwierig bei mir, momentan sind etwa 1 m Sichtweite unter Wasser (Zeitung lesen), eine Algenblüte wie auch immer hatte ich nicht. Zumindest bis jetzt.

In ein paar Tagen mehr dazu.


----------



## Joerg (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Peter,
der kürzere 2" Schlauch sollte schon einiges mehr an Förderleitung ergeben.
Viele Pumpenhersteller messen unter optimalen Bedingungen. (Die meisten rechnen sich nur die theoretisch möglichen Leistungen schön)


----------



## RKurzhals (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Hallo Peter,
hab' erst mal Dank für die vielen Infos, das war wohl nicht nur für mich sehr aufschlussreich ! Ich habe mir Deine Daten mal im Druckverlust-Rechner eingetippt. Bei 7 m³/h Durchfluß hat der 1,5"-Schlauch einen Verlust von 113 mBar, das 1,13 m Förderhöhe! Zuzüglich der 23 cm der 2"-Leitung und den 60 cm der Höhenlage des zweiten Teiches (belüftet sich der Zulaufschlauch bei Pumpenabschaltung?) hast Du ja schon 2 m Förderhöhe. Die Pumpe arbeitet also an der oberen Kennlinie (der 12000er) . Wenn der neue 2"-Schlauch installiert ist, dann sind es ja nur noch 1 m Förderhöhe.
Was mich dann interessieren würde, wäre das Verhalten des Skimmers. Irgendwann erreicht man ja den Punkt, ab dem die Saugleistung der Pumpe größer als die Zulaufmenge ist . Die ist ein wenig von der Höhendifferenz des Wasserstand innen zu außen im Skimmer abhängig (getreu dem Archimedes'schen Prinzip, und dem daraus resultierenden Auftrieb des Skimmerrings), doch eine Verdopplung der Ansaugleistung ist schon heftig. Bei mir habe ich bei 1-2 m³/h maximal 3 cm Höhendifferenz im Skimmer, je nach Luftmenge im Schwimmring (es läuft auch Wasser nicht nur über den Ring, sondern auch von der Unterseite in den Skimmer - der feststehende Topf ist ja unterhalb Wasserspiegel, und die Luft im Skimmerring isoliert nicht 100%ig).
Daher ist es eine meine Tätigkeiten, den Ring auch mal zu belüften oder auch zu entlüften. Der Skimmer läuft bei mir rund um die Uhr, und braucht ein- bis zweimal die Woche so eine Kontrolle. Aktuell (seit einer Woche, da wurde das Wasser endlich warm) ist er relativ schnell voll mit Algen usw., so dass das Entleeren häufiger als die "Höhenkorrektur" des Rings passiert.


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Das war ein tolles Feedback.

Den Link zum Druckverlustrechner hatte ich schon ewig in meinem Linkfundus, wie es aber so ist nie wieder nachgeschaut. RKurzhals hat mir wieder auf die Sprünge geholfen, danke Rolf.

Oh man!

Die Bachlaufpumpen wie ich sie verwende sind konstruktionsbedingt auf maximalen Durchfluss bei logischerweise vorhandener geringer Druckerhöhung konstruiert. Das ist keine Zauberei, das ist stinknormale Physik.

Das wiederum bedeutet das bei relativ kleinen Druckverlusten, hervorgerufen durch beispielsweise lange Schläuche auf der Druckseite, durch kleine Durchmesser, durch Einengungen wie Schlauchkupplungen oder selbst durch Krümmungen die Fördermenge dieser spezialisierten Pumpen dramatisch einbricht.
Das ein Übergang von 1 1/2" auf 2" sich derart frappierend auf die Förderleistung auswirkt hätte ich nie und nimmer gedacht. Ob die Theorie auch mit der Praxis übereinstimmt werde ich noch sehen.

Warum wohl hat der Hersteller von Haus aus denn einen 2" Anschluss vorgesehen...

In den nächsten Tagen werden die neuen Schläuche optimiert verlegt, der Skimmer etwa 50 mm abgesenkt und vor allen Dingen exakt nivelliert und diese Lage besser fixiert.

Heute habe ich im Filterteich, da wo der Druckschlauch endet etwa 5 l Algen/Mulm/Feststoffe mit dem Käscher entfernt. Das geht ganz prima, der Schlauch endet in einem Bereich voller __ Seggen.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*



PeterBoden schrieb:


> Das ist keine Zauberei, das ist stinknormale Physik.


Peter,
so ist es! 

Rechnet man sich die effektive Leistung dann auf den Verbrauch der Pumpe um, kann sich eine Investition in einen anderen Durchmesser oder auch eine passende ennergiesparende Pumpe amortisieren. 

Mess mal nach und überprüfe den Unterschied. 

Bei dieser Leitungslänge und dem hohen Durchfluss macht das schon einiges aus.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Peter, was mir gerade noch einfällt.

Du könntest an den Ausgang des Druckschlauchs eine Damenstrumpfhose befestigen.
Darin sammeln sich gröbere Partikel recht gut und lassen sich damit einfach entsorgen.


----------



## PeterBoden (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Ist bereits eingetaktet. 

Hab heute noch gemerkt das die Kaulquappen im Filterteich exzessiv mehr werden, die Pumpe tut ihnen nix.


----------



## Joerg (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Kaulquappen kannst du aus dem Strumpf lebend rausholen, die haben in der Regel kein Problem mit einer "Pumpenfahrt". 

Damit keine __ Molche angesaugt werden sollte man ein grobes Gitter anbringen.
Bei mir sind einige direkt in den Filter ausgewandert, da es dort ruhiger ist.


----------



## PeterBoden (7. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Nach dem Ende der Regenperiode war es gestern soweit, die neuen Schläuche konnten angeschlossen werden.

Alt: 13m mit 1 1/2 "
Neu: 11m mit 2"

Ganz kurz: statt 6000 l/h jetzt 8500 l/h!

Man sieht es auf den ersten Blick das da viel mehr gefördert wird, nur wegen so einem unscheinbar dickeren Schlauch. Also solch eine Investition lohnt doch kolossal.

Der Skimmer dankt es mit einer besseren Saugleistung, aber dazu verweise ich dahin wo es hingehört, zum [post=431397]Schwimmteich[/post].


----------



## Joerg (8. Juni 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

Peter,
damit sollte sich die Investition in größere Durchmesser doch recht schnell gerechnet haben. 

Es hängt vom Durchfluss und der Länge ab, ob sich eine Vergrößerung lohnt.


----------



## Teichlandschaft (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: Ein Skimmer für Männer*

So ich habe meinen "Skimmer für Männer" nun auch endlich fertig. Anfangs habe ich Ihn mit einer 16000er Rohrpumpe betrieben und bin jetzt durch den Tchechen im Teich inspiriert worden ihn auf Luftheber umzubauen. Alles funktioniert bestens hier mal die technischen Daten:

Skimmer:300 KG Rohr, 300er Doppelmuffe, 300er Deckel, 3 x 32er Schläuche als Schwimmer
Luftherber: 100er KG Rphr, 100er Muffe, 100/75er Muffe, 100KG Winkel 45*, 2x Winklel 75er und ein Rohr 75er


Er hängt unter meiner Terasse an Ketten lässt sich zum Säubern schnell vorziehen. deshalb ist das Video auch auf dem Kopf 

hier ein Video

http://www.vidup.de/v/acuTi/


mfg
Heiko


----------

